# Is my blue tegu the right length for his age?



## firfy (May 27, 2019)

My blue tegu is going to be 2 in a few months and he seems pretty small for his age, there is also no jowl development








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (May 27, 2019)

It's a smaller breed with reduced jowls. Fine for size and could be a male.


----------



## firfy (May 27, 2019)

I see blue tegus that are under a year old and have bigger jowls and look bigger in general, any thoughts? Here is a better pic






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyn (May 31, 2019)

Looks like a female and normal for 2 to me. Jowls can develop later in blues though. Also your blue looks like a hybrid so it could be any number of factors


----------



## firfy (May 31, 2019)

Hmm ok so is there still a chance it might be male, thats what I was hoping for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firfy (Jun 1, 2019)

Could small jowls be forming or is this normal in blue females






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firfy (Jun 3, 2019)

Finally! I am pretty sure this is in fact a male! As today I noticed the bbs next to the cloaca!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merlot (Jun 6, 2019)

I was just about to ask if you checked the bum! Lol there’s your answer


----------



## firfy (Jun 6, 2019)

You know what is weird, from the front view you cant see it, so I am assuming I was wrong here is a different pic




As you can see here it looks more female now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firfy (Jun 6, 2019)

Merlot said:


> I was just about to ask if you checked the bum! Lol there’s your answer


Look at the post above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

